# Rex Grigg



## TRIG

Hey guys,
so the other day I placed on order for some ferts off of Rex's site, the guy has not responded or anything to me yet and I'm worried he got out of the business. Do any of you know what's going on with him?


----------



## Guest

I saw him post a couple months ago on planted tank.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Last I heard, he was pretty much MIA due to health reasons and isn't shipping things out anymore -- quite a bit of drama can be found on some of the planted tank forums if you search around.

If you are looking for ferts, this is a great place to order from...

http://aquariumfertilizer.com/


----------



## TRIG

thanks, I just placed an order for a bunch of different things from there. I just hope I get my money back from Rex at somepoint.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Most people have been able to get refunds by filing PayPal claims, I wouldn't wait around to get one directly from him.


----------



## TRIG

alright thanks Joe


----------

